# New Sled!!



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well just bought a new 02 polaris a huge upgrade from my old sled( 83 artic jag). Took it for a spin today and huge difference. Anything i should know about newer snowmobiles?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Is it Carb or efi? You should find out if it has an open or closed ignition system in case you have an issue on the trails.

Congrats on the new sled. I picked up a few zr600's I'm itching to rip. Darn snow needs to get here already. We need a blizzard! 12-18" would be awesome.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Its carbed not sure about ignition. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Check into it. Find the bypass for the safety stuff. Could help if your kill switch, ignition or tether short out.

Other than that carbs are pretty much the same simple sled they've always been. Grease the pivots and double check the wheels for bad bearings and all the bolts for proper torque. Check the chaincase and make sure you have spare wrenches and plugs.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

If its an 800, watch the crank bearing. They are too small and known to fail. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice sled! You will love it alot more than the old ones, thats for sure. I think the suspensions are awsome these days. 



limige said:


> Is it Carb or efi? You should find out if it has an open or closed ignition system in case you have an issue on the trails.Congrats on the new sled. I picked up a few zr600's I'm itching to rip. Darn snow needs to get here already. We need a blizzard! 12-18" would be awesome.


Come on Mike, no blizzard ye.t We need a foot of ice locked in on bay first, then let her snow!:lol:


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Your gonna love a new sled! I just upgraded to an 03 zr900 this year. Can't wait till we get some snow!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Ralph Smith said:


> Come on Mike, no blizzard ye.t We need a foot of ice locked in on bay first, then let her snow!:lol:


I vote blizzard NOW, then we can play in the snow until the ice comes, then another blizzard once there's 12+" on the bay. :lol:


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a nice sled. No matter what sled they all have problems. Old or friggin brand new. My voltage regulator just went out on my 2010 iq. The lady's 2007 iq had no issues.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Ouch! That sucks. Hey there's snow up north, loadem' up boys


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

limige said:


> Ouch! That sucks. Hey there's snow up north, loadem' up boys


There won't be any left when you get there .

I'm waiting. Not worth riding on rocks, which are all the reports I'm getting. AND is gonna be in the 40's today.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Well just bought a new 02 polaris a huge upgrade from my old sled( 83 artic jag). Took it for a spin today and huge difference. Anything i should know about newer snowmobiles?


Nice sled. Use to have an 02 Edge myself until a few years back when I got my 2010 Crossfire.

The Edge is a good chassis that you can pretty much trust will hold up if you maintain it and don't pull any huge air or anything. It is pretty easily adjustable and straightforward.

Being an 02 if it is an 800 you can "expect" to have an issue with the PTO crank seal. It was very common and when the seal goes you will lean out the PTO cylinder and be looking at a rebuild. Mine went at 2200 miles which is a pretty common mileage for that issue.

If it isn't an 800 you have a pretty solid motor that is about as reliable as you can get with a carbed two stroke of that era. 
I'm trying to think of any "Edge unique" issues but can't off the top of my head. Be sure to give it a good, thorough, once over before you hit the snow to check for issues as well as familiarize yourself with the sled. Being familiar with the engine bay and rear skid can make trailside problems much easier to deal with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> There won't be any left when you get there .
> 
> I'm waiting. Not worth riding on rocks, which are all the reports I'm getting. AND is gonna be in the 40's today.


Well you were about right. 4-6" base north of town not much around town...at least we got to ride


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

limige said:


> Well you were about right. 4-6" base north of town not much around town...at least we got to ride


We need a foot or two before we'll get some decent trails, and even then they can still be bumpy and snirty..


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

We did manage to blow an f7 and hit a deer though. Lol. Need to adjust my skid. She routinely pulls the skis off the ground when getting going. Found out I had a bad voltage regulator and roasted all my bulbs.

Next ride should go much better. Should get a Tad snow tomorrow.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

limige said:


> We did manage to blow an f7 and hit a deer though. Lol. Need to adjust my skid. She routinely pulls the skis off the ground when getting going. Found out I had a bad voltage regulator and roasted all my bulbs.
> 
> Next ride should go much better. Should get a Tad snow tomorrow.


Loosen center shock and tighten up the limiter straps


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Front of the skid is already up some. Not sure how much I can do before I'm wearing away at the back of the hifax


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

limige said:


> Front of the skid is already up some. Not sure how much I can do before I'm wearing away at the back of the hifax



They shouldn't wear. When I used to run trails I had my sleds cranked down to keep the skis digging. My other buddies thout it was cool to wheelie (which as I ahve sated before is dangerous), but couldn't figure out why my little 600 would SMOKE them in the trails When you have the skis on the ground, you have control. You may have some other suspension issues. Shocks old? Bushings worn?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

just went through the skid, rebuilt/revalved the shocks. the front shock doesn't have the spring cranked but i can back it off a tad more. i'll try tightening up the straps some more. i went with the factory holes on the rear scissor, i'll try the next set back to help limit some wieght transfer but tightening it up some. clutch hits pretty good at 5k and is about right for the pipes, she tops at around 8600 rpm. tad on the lean side, i'm going to move the clips and maybe one more on the main.


----------

